# MAC - Gold Fever Swatches - Sep 08



## MAC_Whore (Jun 25, 2008)

Place all your *Gold Fever* swatches and product photographs in this thread - please ensure that your images are clear, in focus and as colour-accurate as possible! For the sake of clarity, I ask that official product images and swatches (those that you would find on a mailer postcard, sourced from MAC or posted on the official MAC website) are not posted in this thread.

Please remember that Specktra has a posting guideline that all posted images be no wider than 640 pixels or higher than 800 pixels - if your image is any larger than that, please make a text link to the image instead.








This thread is for pictures only - please keep all chatter and questions within the Gold Fever discussion thread. 
For official product images, release dates and other information, please refer to the Gold Fever colour story thread.


----------



## kimberly (Sep 18, 2008)

With flash:





Without flash:


----------



## lara (Sep 19, 2008)

*Brassy*, *Silverstroke *and *Blacktrack *Fluidlines





*Brassy *Fluidline





*Silverstroke *Fluidline





*Blacktrack *Fluidline





*209 Eyeliner Brush* (compared for size against 211 Fine Point Pencil)





*242 Shader Brush*





*Golden Lemon* pigment





*3D Silver *Glitter


----------



## sleepyhead (Sep 19, 2008)

Golden Lemon pigment





Silver Fog pigment





3D Silver glitter


----------



## clwkerric (Sep 20, 2008)

Sharkskin Shadestick on NW20-25


----------



## nunu (Sep 20, 2008)

Top: Blacktrack Fluidline
Bottom: Sharkskin Shadestick






on nc43


----------



## clwkerric (Sep 21, 2008)

Silver Fog Pigment on NW20-25
*-Also-*
Silver Fog put over Sharkskin Shadestick (Wet & Dry)​ 

































1. Silver Fog applied w/ Mix Med over Sharkskin -----TOP
2. Silver Fog applied w/ Mix Med
3. Silver Fog over Sharkskin (Dry)
4. Silver Fog (No Base) ​


----------



## Karrie (Oct 7, 2008)




----------



## Schoko-Addict (Oct 15, 2008)

Fluidline Blacktrack:








Pigment Golden Lemon:








Pigment Silver Fog:


----------

